# Film Music Institute Online Course with Scott Smalley



## fido94 (Mar 27, 2011)

Well guys ... finally it's here. I've been keeping an eye on the "Coming Soon" page from the Film Music Institute regarding their online course and I happen to check today and .. Voila! it's here!

http://www.filmmusicinstitute.com/?page_id=121

I'm going to sign-up for part I right now and then part II depending on the quality. I'll post some review points once I get through some of it.

Cheers.


----------



## lux (Mar 27, 2011)

finally!


----------



## JT3_Jon (Mar 27, 2011)

I wonder if/how it differers from his orchestration lectures he gives?


----------



## fido94 (Mar 27, 2011)

It's likely the same materials and meant for those who cannot attend Scott's LA/NYC seminars.

BTW, I got an email from them saying that the website is still in deployment (hence the 0.01 cents cost if you try to register). They should have an announcement later this week once it's in production mode.


----------



## windshore (Mar 27, 2011)

Scott is a real character.
You can at least count on it being entertaining!


----------



## DynamicK (Mar 28, 2011)

fido94 @ Sun Mar 27 said:


> I'm going to sign-up for part I right now and then part II depending on the quality. I'll post some review points once I get through some of it.
> Cheers.


Thanks for the info...price looks good..will await your review.


----------



## jamwerks (Mar 28, 2011)

I’d love to hear (read) any comments from anybody who has attended his seminars! o-[][]-o


----------



## stonzthro (Mar 28, 2011)

windshore @ Sun Mar 27 said:


> Scott is a real character.
> You can at least count on it being entertaining!



For sure - but a genuinely nice guy!


----------



## David Story (Mar 28, 2011)

The info is there, very useful for live and mock-up orchestration.

Scott is a remarkable person; half of the value is his live presentation of material, and interaction with the class. The recording doesn't do him justice, imo.


----------



## IvanP (Mar 28, 2011)

Thks, saw it after that...

I emailed them to see what's the amount of time they give you to access the material, since all the explanations will be in flash and therefore not available for download. 

Anyway, keep us updated fido94


----------



## DynamicK (Mar 29, 2011)

*@fido94*. Possibly unrelated, but how did you find the Think Space course you took? There isn't an update on that thread.


----------



## fido94 (Mar 30, 2011)

@JB78: they weren't specific but I'm guessing we'll see something by April 1st (based on the special price that goes until end of April)

@DynamicK: Thanks for asking. Maybe I should add some comments on a separate thread but in short, the course was pretty good. Unfortunately I had some personal circumstances that prohibited me from doing the assignments but I have to say it was worth the money just for getting the materials. The videos are nicely done and you get to see the orchestration process from start to end. I wish they allowed for more 1:1 time with the assigned tutor beyond just submitting an assignment and getting comments back. PM me and I can give you some more details if you wish.


----------



## JB78 (Mar 30, 2011)

Fido94: I e-mailed them today and they told me it was done, but still in the final testing stages and should be ready in 7-10 days.


----------



## fido94 (Apr 7, 2011)

guys, it looks like the sign-up page is up. It doesn't say if the videos will be made available with a certain time limit so I'll assume it's unlimited access.


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 7, 2011)

windshore @ Sun Mar 27 said:


> Scott is a real character.
> You can at least count on it being entertaining!



specially if aliens come up (o) ~o) 

just ask about aliens connected to the london symphony :mrgreen: 


but for real that class is amazing. 

just the materials provided are worth the price. =o


----------



## Casey Edwards (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't agree with the fact that they are only offering the scores in PDF format. Anyone that has studied scores for any length of time knows that it's far more beneficial to have something tangible to study. I don't want to scroll up and down an orchestral PDF file and not be able to write on it or study away from my computer. I think with the cost of this course they should offer an option to have the same physical scores they hand out at the live sessions shipped to our homes for study. With a bulk print they would save a lot of money that we couldn't with a single print and be able to offer their costumers options that are important to the craft of studying orchestration.


----------



## fido94 (Apr 8, 2011)

there's apparently a time limit. they give you one year to access the materials.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Apr 8, 2011)

Casey Edwards @ Thu Apr 07 said:


> I don't agree with the fact that they are only offering the scores in PDF format. Anyone that has studied scores for any length of time knows that it's far more beneficial to have something tangible to study. I don't want to scroll up and down an orchestral PDF file and not be able to write on it or study away from my computer. I think with the cost of this course they should offer an option to have the same physical scores they hand out at the live sessions shipped to our homes for study. With a bulk print they would save a lot of money that we couldn't with a single print and be able to offer their costumers options that are important to the craft of studying orchestration.



Just print the pdf!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Apr 8, 2011)

Casey Edwards @ Thu Apr 07 said:


> I don't agree with the fact that they are only offering the scores in PDF format. Anyone that has studied scores for any length of time knows that it's far more beneficial to have something tangible to study. I don't want to scroll up and down an orchestral PDF file and not be able to write on it or study away from my computer. I think with the cost of this course they should offer an option to have the same physical scores they hand out at the live sessions shipped to our homes for study. With a bulk print they would save a lot of money that we couldn't with a single print and be able to offer their costumers options that are important to the craft of studying orchestration.



I know Scott and my wife and I have both taken the class. If you want the printed scores, then go to the class when it's taught live and you'll get about 20 pounds of scores to carry home.

These scores are not available through any other source and a lot of work was done to make them available for an online class. The cost of this course is uber fair. You learn more in a weekend then you will in a semester studying any place else.


----------



## Casey Edwards (Apr 8, 2011)

Peter Alexander @ Fri Apr 08 said:


> I know Scott and my wife and I have both taken the class. If you want the printed scores, then go to the class when it's taught live and you'll get about 20 pounds of scores to carry home.
> 
> These scores are not available through any other source and a lot of work was done to make them available for an online class. The cost of this course is uber fair. You learn more in a weekend then you will in a semester studying any place else.




I've already fantasized the idea of going to the class live and it's just not feasible for my budget when I live in Tennessee. I work and go to school full time and have a baby to take care of...it's just not going to happen any time soon and well, the online course just looks perfect. I agree their pricing is fair, but I think studying PDF's is a deal breaker for me. I would gladly pay shipping and handling plus some extra money for the scores they hand out.


----------



## Casey Edwards (Apr 8, 2011)

Patrick de Caumette @ Fri Apr 08 said:


> Just print the pdf!



If it were that easy I would. But I'm not going to print an orchestral score on letter size paper and struggle to see what I'm looking at. And printing that many pages on 60 pound 11 x 17 paper at a print shop would just be really expensive for a single print. If they printed in bulk they would save cost and I would gladly pay that. If they can offer them for live courses there is no reason I can see that they can't for the online for an additional cost, which as I've said, I would gladly pay.


----------



## Melvin Frohike (Apr 9, 2011)

Is the course online already? Any comments?


----------



## soundslikejoe (Apr 19, 2011)

Casey Edwards @ Fri Apr 08 said:


> If it were that easy I would. But I'm not going to print an orchestral score on letter size paper and struggle to see what I'm looking at. And printing that many pages on 60 pound 11 x 17 paper at a print shop would just be really expensive for a single print. If they printed in bulk they would save cost and I would gladly pay that. If they can offer them for live courses there is no reason I can see that they can't for the online for an additional cost, which as I've said, I would gladly pay.



Since you're willing to pay, you could also send the PDF to Kinkos and have it printed on any size paper you like. 

I don't think providing physical paper versions is really the big deal you're making it out to be. Your a composer! This means creative problem solving skills. Use them.


----------



## Casey Edwards (Apr 23, 2011)

soundslikejoe @ Tue Apr 19 said:


> Casey Edwards @ Fri Apr 08 said:
> 
> 
> > If it were that easy I would. But I'm not going to print an orchestral score on letter size paper and struggle to see what I'm looking at. And printing that many pages on 60 pound 11 x 17 paper at a print shop would just be really expensive for a single print. If they printed in bulk they would save cost and I would gladly pay that. If they can offer them for live courses there is no reason I can see that they can't for the online for an additional cost, which as I've said, I would gladly pay.
> ...



I know how to have things printed on paper, the point is, if you read anything I said at all, was that printing that much score on decent paper would be ridiculously expensive and if they print in bulk, like they do for the live sessions, then we would save money. If you're comfortable reading scores on PDF then good for you. I've had to do it several times and I've also printed off plenty of scores from IMSLP.org over a period of time for different reasons. This is just an option that I would like to see available and there is no reason for comments like that. I'm a big boy, I know how to take care of things, thanks.


----------



## Nostradamus (Apr 24, 2011)

What's the advantage of online courses like that compared to written stuff with enclosed CD?


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 24, 2011)

I think that here you can ask Scott questions via email that he will reply to (hopefully).


----------

